# 1990 ford E350 Mccoy Miller high idle



## blackturbo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello all,  happy holidays!!!

  Iam trying to find out some information about the high idle computer in my 90 ford e350 MC miller ambulance. It seems it idles very high when it kicks on. I have done tests on it. It seems I can get the same charging output on the volt and amp gauge at half the throttle that the controller can. This is a 7.3 90 diesel and the only control I have is a small silver box off and on,, and the brake disengages it too. It seems to be mechanical, because the gas pedal moves when it kicks on. I will post pics of it.
   And also, the electronic lockup in the transmission seems out of adjustment. Where can this be found? 

  Hopefully santa will be good to all of you,, ho ho ho


----------



## blackturbo (Dec 22, 2010)

*idler*

As a note, I had a mercedes mechanic get in the driver seat and see what he thought. we turned on everything, and it automatically went into high idle mode and was charging at around 14 volts and 40 amps, but then he turned it off, and put his foot on the gas and achieved the same output with half the throttle the idler thing does. but didnt know how to adjust it . it has two silver boxes, one with two pushbutton switches for off and on, and then the other has two leds for voltage. I just need to find out how to adjust the thing down :wacko:

happy holidays!


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 23, 2010)

high idle is for more than just the alternator. diesels must idle higher for several reasons which have been throughly discussed, there should be a thread around here, maby in the general section about idling in parking lots. anyway if its high idle is less that 1200-1300 I would leave it alone, it is fine.

the high idle has more to do with the heat issue, and I just learned (from this site) cylinder wear.


----------

